# My vet wants 28-32% protein, 10% fat-need help



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose had a great checkup at the vet's, except that she has gained 8 ounces. She's up from 4.8 to 5 lbs! She wants both my girls to have a kibble that is 28-32 % protein and 10% fat and preferably grain-free. She told me that a diet with too many carbs/grains not only can cause the itchies, but could bring on diabetes. She told me that Natural Balance is a very good food but not high enough in protein for my Rose and Lily. The only food that I have found that even comes close is Wellness Core Reduced Fat. It has 33% protein and 9% fat. Are there any other kibbles out there that anyone uses in this category? Is this too much protein? I would appreciate thoughts on this. Thanks. :huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The higher protein kibble usually is higher in fat.

Lady has diabetes and her specialist up in Raleigh told me Natures Variety Prairie was one of the few kibbles he recommended. It is a little lower in protein and has 14% fat. It does contain high quality grains like rice, though.

Their Instinct brand is grain free, higher protein, but also has 20% fat.

Nature's Variety


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Look here for the different kibble/wet food analysis'

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Put "grain free" in the search box and it will return all the grain free food, then click on each one at a time to find the protein/fat ratio.

It's my understanding the protein for the fluffs should be around 22%


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Quincy came to me having been on EVO... it is a premium high-protein, grainless but very high fat content. We discovered via blood panel that he had several things 'high' including a "high" in protein in blood. He also developed some fatty deposits in his eyes.
In searching for new food I found most grainless had high fat which, mainly due to his eyes, was not an option. Vet wanted him on lowest fat content I could get. 
We have him on Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers Soul... the "Adult Lite" formula. It's 20% protein/6% Fat. Thankfully there has been no more progression of fatty deposits in his eyes and his blood panel ( after being on this for year) showed marked improvement! Most 'offs' came into normal and the only one that still was high was triglycerides. the triglycerided had been extremely high initially and they were cut in half. He's soon due for his yearly blood panel again so we'll have to see.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi This site is pretty good and tells you about the different types as well as recalls and so forth. Dog Food Comparison, Ratings, Reviews - In-Depth Guide to the Best Dog Food They research its like a consumers report but for dog food. Plus it gives you alot of info.

Sorry forgot click on low protein and it gives some info there. Its good reading.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, April,

Have you tried Fromm?? Since I just got my second dog from Josy last week so I asked her what food her dogs were eating. She recommended Fromm. I got the Fromm Surf and Turf, which has the higher protein. (30% protein and 19% fat, grain free). Both girls are doing well with it. However, since I haven't been on it long enough, I can't see any difference tho other than they are happy with good, solid poop... :w00t:... I used to use Evo. When I went to the store to buy Fromm, the store owner told me that Evo was bought out by a big corporation (forgot the name of it)... and said that the Evo might not have the same quality like it used to have.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mostlytina said:


> Hi, April,
> 
> Have you tried Fromm?? Since I just got my second dog from Josy last week so I asked her what food her dogs were eating. She recommended Fromm. I got the Fromm Surf and Turf, which has the higher protein. (30% protein and 19% fat, grain free). Both girls are doing well with it. However, since I haven't been on it long enough, I can't see any difference tho other than they are happy with good, solid poop... :w00t:... I used to use Evo. When I went to the store to buy Fromm, the store owner told me that Evo was bought out by a big corporation (forgot the name of it)... and said that the Evo might not have the same quality like it used to have.


Hi! Yes, Josy does feed Fromm. I forgot about that.:smilie_tischkante:Fromm is a very good food. Thanks for the reminder. I would love to see pics of your babies! :wub:


----------

